# Raster einstellen in Photoshop CS



## obsti (13. August 2005)

hi,

Ich hab immer wieder nach ner Möglichkeit gesucht, den Raster bzw. die Rasterbreite einzustellen. Arbeite noch nicht so lange mit Photoshop. Ich wollte fragen: Wie kann man die Rasterbreite ändern  Kann man den überhaupt editieren 

mfg
obsti


----------



## Boromir (13. August 2005)

Hallo, 
unter Bearbeiten--Voreinstellungen--Hilfslinien & Raster findest du das was du suchst.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## obsti (13. August 2005)

Danke vielmals 

Is aber ein schnelles Forum hier 
thx für die Antwort Boromir

mfg
obsti


----------

